# Outdoor Cages... post your photo



## Blue eyes

This thread is for those who house their rabbits outdoors (and live in a climate that is suitable for housing outdoors). This is a place to show your setups.

For indoor housing, please check out the following links:
https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/2020-indoor-cages-add-your-photo.96731/
https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/2019-cages-add-your-photo.93422/

Let's keep discussion to a minimum so this thread can be full of photos.


----------



## Blue eyes

I'll start with a pic (not mine) of a nice outdoor setup.


----------



## Blue eyes

Here's another idea:


----------



## Sunshinerabbit lover




----------



## Blue eyes

Nice set-up (not mine)


----------



## Blue eyes

And another


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

I don't have one yet but as soon as I do I will post.


----------



## Eve84

with removable windows for summer time. The windows are a protection for rain and wind and also cold during the winter


----------



## Eve84

Ahh and I forgot and a little hutch connected with a pipe for a 24h walk in enclosure for the rabbits.
In the first picture attached you see the whole from the pipe on the back left.


----------



## BunBun71

This is BunBun's hutch_ without_ his HUGE run attached. I adopted him from my local shelter and he was used to the outdoors already so he loves it out there!


----------



## Eve84

I also wanted to mention the wood itself was about 600€ / 600$/ 530£ and we build it ourselves The windows came on top and the windows were very expensive, another 200€ on top , were we actually wanted to have Plexiglas but it was way too expensive so we used other material instead. 600€ is not what most people have, and not what all bunny’s need! Most important is love and I just wanted to mention what you have to calculate with! 
eve


----------



## BunBun71

Eve84 said:


> View attachment 47243
> 
> with removable windows for summer time. The windows are a protection for rain and wind and also cold during the winter


Great set up. She has so much room to run and binky.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Apollo’s temporary setup to help with his hocks but I quite like it. It’s a great home base!


----------



## BunBun71

That's a great one. Does he run around outside of it any?


----------



## Ronnie&Reggie

Brand new rabbit owner! 

I have two mini lops, Ronnie and Reggie. Cute brothers 9 weeks old now. 

Any comments on advice and whether the hutch and run I've built them is any good at all ?? Really concerned about the warmth for them so I have wallpapered the bedroom with a thick doubled up Curtan going around the wall, a thin foam layer on floor with lots of hay on top for heat. The outside of the hutch that you can't see has got tarpoling on the left hand side going round the back of the hutch. 

Any comments would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Eve84

Hi ,
It looks very good, the bunny certainly looks very happy!
You can also insulate very well with polystyrene but the rabbits shouldn’t get a bite of that I think.

as for the outside playpen the fence you used is not predator safe sadly, so for us in Germany for example we always need to take care of martens which will get through any fences gap bigger 3,5cm. So if you are using the outside playpen just during the day or have no marten around it should be fine.
But all together it looks very nice for a happy bunny to be able to get that much space for it. 
eve


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Here's a few pictures of is hutch, including his x-pen, which I can attach to his cage. Sorry if it's not the cleanest set-up. I plan on re-making his hutch in the spring. plus, you get a peek of my chickens in the background. As long as bullseye's happy, I'm happy though.


----------



## Jadette

My outdoor setup. I'm building aviary panels around the playhouse and castle setup so the bunnies can roam there unattended. There's also a 18'x4' run on the left side of the hutch that I'm temporarily using wire cubes to enclose. They are only allowed on this run when I'm watching them. Also going to build aviary panels to make the run more permanent. My neighbor and I are building a redwood fence to replace the current chain link so I will not be able to really complete this "rabbitat" until the new fence is built.


----------



## peanutdabunny

JingleBellTheBunny said:


> View attachment 51947
> View attachment 51948
> View attachment 51949
> 
> 
> Here's a few pictures of is hutch, including his x-pen, which I can attach to his cage. Sorry if it's not the cleanest set-up. I plan on re-making his hutch in the spring. plus, you get a peek of my chickens in the background. As long as bullseye's happy, I'm happy though.


Is there any flooring underneath the hutch? Your rabbit could dig out or preditors could dig in, like foxs, coyotes, ect


----------



## Ncrabbit

Small but works 6x12... Dual zone for Two bucks. No flooring. They dig to lay in. Not to escape . Plus if you keep care of the bunnies you can repair any hole that may lead to exit or entry. No worried about preditors in a Suburban setting. Feel a natural ground is kind for the animal. They should be able to dig and feed from the ground. We move it weekly.


----------

